
I had an Apple store experience from hell - wolco
https://flipboard.com/@flipboard/-i-had-an-apple-store-experience-from-he/f-6424969055%2Fbusinessinsider.com
======
pxeboot
I have experienced the same disorganization the few times I have visited an
Apple store. Simple signs or different color shirts could go a long way
towards directing people to the right employees.

